# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Музыка, опрос

## Zabyl_pass

сабж, какую музыку предпочитаете?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wise-wistful

Так, а что ж не видно кто за какое направление голосовал? Интересно всё-таки.
Я за шансон. Вообще-то можно было и добавить такуй позиция, как классическая музыка. Мне то же очень нравится.

----------


## borka

А шо такое *"Укупник"*?

----------


## wise-wistful

> А шо такое "Укупник"?


Это диагноз :Wink:

----------


## Zabyl_pass

точнее и не выразишься)

----------


## Surfer

Опрос как-то некорректно сформулирован. Несколько вариантов нельзя.
Я вот например и 50 cent'а (только старое, новое - попса "ниачом") и Blink 182 слушать люблю.
И в принципе Р'н'Б и Рэп можно объединить в Hip-Hop.


PS да чего вы докопались до Укупника, он сейчас с попсы на саундтреки перешёл, более серьёзные вещи пишет.

----------


## akok

Угу и увидеть кто как проголосовал, нельзя....

Ув. модераторы может поправите опрос?

----------


## Zabyl_pass

арентби все же отличается от рэпа. Укупник тру)

----------


## wise-wistful

> PS да чего вы докопались до Укупника, он сейчас с попсы на саундтреки перешёл, более серьёзные вещи пишет.


Просто странно как-то везде направления, а тут *Укупник*, как отдельное направление, вот я и говорю - это диагноз :Wink: 



А что такое: 


> Як-цуп-цоп


 Может кто-то пояснить не слишком продвинутому меломану.

----------


## Rene-gad

> какую музыку предпочитаете?


Вопрос, конечно, интересный (с). У меня на MP3-player е есть:
Aguilera, Pink, Eminem, BonyM, Queen, Окуджава, Шаов, Марина Влади, Т. и С. Никитины... и т.д.
Так какую музыку я предпочитаю?  :Wink:

----------


## wise-wistful

> Вопрос, конечно, интересный (с). У меня на MP3-player е есть:
> Aguilera, Pink, Eminem, BonyM, Queen, Окуджава, Шаов, Марина Влади, Т. и С. Никитины... и т.д.
> Так какую музыку я предпочитаю?


Шансон :Wink: 
Шутка конечно. :Smiley: 
Если чесно мне нравится и авторская музыка, и шансон, и классическая музыка, и некоторые песни из Попсы, Рока, но всё же есть какое-то любимое направление.

----------


## drongo

Поправить можно только коммунистическим методом  :Smiley: "Стереть всё и начать заново  :Smiley: "

----------


## borka

> Просто странно как-то везде направления, а тут *Укупник*, как отдельное направление, вот я и говорю - это диагноз


Ясно.  С укупниками разобрались.




> А что такое:  Может кто-то пояснить не слишком продвинутому меломану.


"Як-цуп-цуп парви каридола" - это из "Ievan polka". Несколько месяцев назад с экрана не сходила версия "Ievan polka" в исполнении *Holly-Dolly* под названием "Dolly Song" (кажется). 
Стиль можно определить как зажигательная финская полька. 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Так какую музыку я предпочитаю?


Фсякую?

----------


## Rene-gad

> но всё же есть какое-то любимое направление.


я понимаю в музыке 2 направления - плохая музыка и хорошая музыка.  :Wink: 
Конечно, это дело вкуса, но Укупника или Киркорова я даже с доплатой слушать не буду.
А что касается классики, то для этого мне соответствующая обстановка нужна, лучше всего - live в зале  :Smiley: . Поэтому я ничего классического на МР3 не копировал.



> Поправить можно только коммунистическим методом "Стереть всё и начать заново "


Угу, ...до основанья, а зат(ч)ем...(с)  :Cheesy:

----------


## Олег Акопян

Мне тоже шансон нравится.

----------


## PavelA

Бардовская песня - разная, старый хард-рок, классика, иногда под настроение и попса ничего бывает.

Сейчас в основном "Радио-шансон" слушаю, да еще и 95,2ФМ. кому интересно есть сайт http://www.moskva.fm/. Там и послушать можно.

----------


## wise-wistful

> А что касается классики, то для этого мне соответствующая обстановка нужна, лучше всего - live в зале . Поэтому я ничего классического на МР3 не копировал.


Оно то так, живой звук техникой тяжело передать :Embarassed: . Но иногда настроение Штруаса послушать или Моцарта, Бетховена так не всегда же совпадает настроение с проведением концертов. Чтож делать приходится слушать и так.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

и опять мне приходится выбирать *другое*...
любимое -

Gothic, Power Metal... а если сайт... http://hammerfall.net

и радио Классик если ничего похожего под рукой нету...

----------


## SDA

Нуар рок - PoetsOfTheFall  (Late Goodbye -  кто помнит к игре Max Payne 2 http://www.poetsofthefall.ru/fanart/wallpapers/20.jpg) http://www.poetsofthefall.ru/discography.htm

29 августа 2007, клуб IKRA, оторвался http://www.poetsofthefall.ru/ru_gig_2.htm

----------


## pig

Другое aka барды (ибо шансон - это отдельно). Сейчас тихо шизею от "Белой гвардии" и Гейнца с Даниловым.

----------


## PavelA

> Другое aka барды (ибо шансон - это отдельно). Сейчас тихо шизею от "Белой гвардии" и Гейнца с Даниловым.


Начальная "Белой гвардии" нравилась, теперь не очень. Очень много повторов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Люблю то за что проголосовал ROCK и его разновидности но не все!

----------


## Muffler

Я транс слушаю... В сентябре на Tiesto ходил, потом Armin...

----------


## wise-wistful

> Я транс слушаю... В сентябре на Tiesto ходил, потом Armin...


Простите не могли бы Вы пояснить не очень продвинутому меломану :Smiley:

----------


## akok

> Люблю то за что проголосовал ROCK и его разновидности но не все!


+10

----------


## Exxx

Всё кроме як-цуп-цоп и блатняка.

----------


## Surfer

Как-то забыл про блинков, недавно знакомый напомнил о новых группах Марка, Тома и Трэвиса (в подписи).
Послушал - получились три хороших группы, музыка стала взрослее.
Но всё равно жду их воссоединения =)

----------


## santy

Уотерс вместе с Пинк Флойд и самостоятельно, "воскресение", акустические концерты Романова и Никольского, некоторые из концертов П.Кашина, знакомых исполнителей авторской песни, сам иногда запишу что-нибудь под гитару...  :Smiley: .

----------


## gdn

В основном Рок, панк-рок, преимущественно русский, хотя иногда и поп можно послушать.

----------


## Snejoker

А где же джаз??? Я проголосовал бы за джаз....
Пришлось голосовать за рок, его я тоже уважаю...

----------


## naik212006

Старый добрый рок, а еще нравится классика.

----------


## PavelA

> А где же джаз??? Я проголосовал бы за джаз....
> Пришлось голосовать за рок, его я тоже уважаю...


Джаз  это круто. Особенно в живую. За него 100 голосов отдам, и один за ровесника - Гарика Сукачева.

----------


## Bacardi

Проголосовал за POP!
Мне нравятся 80-е!

Почти половина проголосовавших - рокеры!

----------


## Apolo

русский рэп, рэп без понтов: 52-Козырь  :094:

----------


## valho



----------


## valho

> интересует ты-вконтакте?


Нашлись на этом сайте старые версии какие то которые ещё видят пару антивирусов 
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...cfa-1310738071
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...cfa-1309029324
остальное труба прям http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...376-1265565592

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Maria30

Вынести Укупника в отдельное направление - это сильно  :Wink:

----------


## kron220

В основном слушаю рок и рэп (не тот, который читает Витя-петух47) Временами слушаю R`n`B, Pop.

----------


## tmvs

Слушаю абсолютно всё. Но чаще радио, да.

----------

